# Jekyll Island GA



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

My friend from Columbia, Sc came down for my Bday i havn't seen him in a few years so I talked him into staying the weekend and we would go fishing on Sunday he said im in. First inshore trip he got to experience a nice 30"red and a 23"er and lost 2 more. I caught 5 trout and 5 reds and broke off one big red. We fished middle 3hrs the outgoing muddy water tide. I caught the trout on a doa natural color paddle tail and the reds on 4" tube baits lathered in procure. He used a popping cork with a rootbeer gulp sm.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice fish.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good day as usual.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

First-timer catches a 30" red, that's exciting stuff! Good job putting your buddy on em!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you guys have been tearing them up  save some for us old dudes


----------

